# Fly-on-the-wall in Charle Neil's Professional Woodworking Shop



## Jeff_F (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,

Charles Neil's weekly woodworking show is now in it's 5th episode and it has been extremely informative and fun to watch. Did you ever want to be a 'fly-on-the-wall' and watch an experienced woodworker build a project? That is how the show feels. For this first project of building a corner cabinet, they have turned on the camera and you get to watch every detail of construction while Charles provides a running narrative….only the way Chares can do! The yearly cost for the show is less than half of the cost of a typical woodworking class and you get to interact via the dedicated show forum.

They've produced a 30 minute preview which is a collection of clips from each episode so that folks that are not currently subscribed can see what it is all about. Here is the link to a preview video announcement that they sent out recently. I recommend you take 30 minutes and watch the video. It is fun to watch and very informative.

http://campaign.constantcontact.com/render?v=001pbUA9HXeQV-3ByRaEoeflQDXaNiN5PSkCcSFIYfOHOv14CtYu74WSm3KSMlMnVHVUuOqJsLUhQTaV73z39rBhtas54MW8QGFTxQN7-XkpEMkncOsRMd4ckgTGdUEkcxk2yNFQrgwTWqF272L3vvqbaMhh1S2z5YxM68D4O_kwZxL6E3BEy-cdnV7ug_7j-lc

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Took a look at it. 
On a Mac computer using Safari as a browser the home page would not link to the sample video or email address. Used FireFox and the links worked but the video was slow downloading and constantly interrupted until I paused it so the down load could get ahead of the play speed.
Not sure I like the "red neck" humor and banter. Blonde jokes are one thing but insulting someone in front of you is another.
Sent them a email about the problem.
Not sure if it is worth the subscription or not.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

My DSL sucks for watching online videos, I miss my cable internet service. No go for me here with Quest 1.5 DSL.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I subscribe I don't know anything about *********************************** humor But Charles is what I call down home(in the south)
works for me. Charles has a lot of know how. For an experienced wood worker it might be a bit of a slow start but Charles is trying to cover all levels of woodworking from the brand new woodworker on up, for $20 a month were can you take any woodworking course, it cost more Than $20 in gas to get there and back.
I have a good number of Charles dvds and even with 20 years experience I've learned a heck of a lot. Thanks Charles.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Dang I wish I had high speed internet! I got the painfully slow and disruptive Hughes Satelite with megs…
I have all of Charles Neil' dvd'd and if just at the opertunity to watch his show!


----------



## Jeff_F (Oct 8, 2009)

As LesB mentions in his post, you can start the video and then hit the 'Pause' button…NOT the stop button. This allows the video to continue to download. Wait 5 minutes or so and then hit the play button again. This should solve your problem. Sometimes that is an issue with videos with slower connection speeds.
Jeff


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess it's different for every one I have to put it on pause for 1/2 hour. I had problems and Sherri help my feed maybe she can help you kindlingmaker or sell you the dvd at the end of the project, but I think they are only going to sell that to subscribers.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

well i guess i can chime in , since i been a member here and answered more than a few questions , as to the loading time,it all depends on the connection speed you have , we have spent alot of money and done everything possible to make it as fast as we can….the content of the show is based on 30 + years of making a living doing high end woodwork for a living , and as a lot of lumber jock 's well know, helping folks achieve what they want , and get out of trouble when things went array…the Show is the only way we have found to bring folks , highly detailed , up close and personal techniques and procedures that work , simply put , and as well we will be doing the finshing ..as to the *********************************** humor thing…i am who i am , and promise nothing more , not here to entertain, or impress, here to teach, and as far as insulting someone on camera… it was a joke …and in fact was my girls idea…and yep they are blond, and if they have something go wrong they refer to it as a blond moment..just fun..lighten up…but there is a simple solution if you dont like me or what i do dont subscribe…it like woodworking …its only difficult if you insist…lets keep it simple , thats what i do later ya'll ...


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

In order not to start an off subject dialog in this thread I will send Charles a personal apology and explanation of my comments.


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

I tried to watch the 30 min freebie (I got it as a newsletter email) and it froze up just around the time Charles starts giving his view on working 'without plans'. I have watch many of his other shorter free videos and have found them informative. I don't remember having any problem streaming his videos. My internet connection is a fat pipe so I really don't think the problem is on my end…

Also, I found the 'blond' comments to be, well lets see… gratuitous and I can't imagine anyone would want to be referred to in that way… but maybe its an 'in the shop culture' thing, to each their own but sitting on this side of the screen… well enough of that…


----------



## chuck66 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, the jokes are kinda lame and it looks like he's got a possum on his head, but he's ok and he certainly knows what he's doing. btw, the download speed on my applw is fine, but firefox is needed to open the link.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

interesting


----------



## mikega (Oct 24, 2007)

My connection is slow also. I have been working with their web master Ken to see what the problem might be. So far the best thing we have come up with is to do as others have said and that is to get it started and then hit the pause button for about 15 minutes so that the video stream gets caught up.
As far as the show goes it has been great!! He has shared a lot of information that I have not heard of or read about. After seeing some of the things he shows you will stop and ask yourself why you didn't think of that before because it is so simple. His goal when he started this was to make you feel that you are right there in his shop working one on one with him. I have been in the shop with him and I can tell you that the only thing different is that his jokes are a lot worst


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

haha… i like the show. Idk whether its because im a teenager but i like the funny little jokes. They do lighten it up a bit. The information is really good too. Personally i have realplayer and i just download the video and i can burn it to a dvd or just watch it without waiting once its downloaded.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Also i forgot to mention it but i really like the videos because they are just one of few videos that actually go into detail on larger projects. the magazines cover a corner cabinet in a few pages which doesn't allow for much detail they don't show the finish. I really like how its a how too on some more involved projects which is what i want to build.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I like Charles I like what he teaches I like how he teaches I think his humor is funny If you want something other Than masterful woodworking instruction and innovative approaches to most avenues of woodworking. If you don't want that maybe you should tune into Scott Phillips and learn how to make doors with pocket screws. This man helps others has a caring attitude that rules over the dollar amount he makes if He makes any at all. Just because someone makes a video doesn't justify being rude or insulting cut my friend some slack.


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

Seems to me that it doesn't exactly promote a sympathetic response to step into the spotlight and then whine that the light is too bright… the spotlight isn't for the thin skinned


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

havent had time to respond to this , been busy finishing a clothes press that i need to deliver before thanksgiving, http://intheworkshop.wordpress.com/2009/11/19/clothes-press-construction-complete/

but tell ya what i will do, give the show a try for 30 days , when you sign in have your name have a LJ at the end so we know you are from Lumber Jocks , at the end of 30 days you can cancel ( at any time) , and i will give you a total refund …so you risk nothing…then if you dont like it you can come out here and just give me the dickens…perhaps a little more informed…sound like a deal to you..if so follow the link in the first post and sign up..the get all the past webisodes ends in about a week…so you need to sign up as soon as you can, there are 5 up now ( approx 5 hours) as well as the full forum about the build..check it out


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Great offer Charlie. I hope people take advantage of it, especially those without much wood working experience.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jeff, I would like to see the promo but I tried to preview the video but it kept pausing on me as well. I am running on a cable modem with a new computer. So I am not sure what the problem is. I don't have any problem with other videos.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

scott im not sure either ..the preview is on another older player than the show , but again if you sign up and have an issue either Sherri or ken will try to help you get it , if not we will refund your money… i am having no problems ..I will forward this to ken to see if there is an issue….


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

here is the direct link….sometimes we start it and then pause it for a few min, to give it down load time…mean time i am having Ken look to se if its an issue

http://mw.charlesneilwoodworking.com/


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok , kindling maker has come up with a good way to help those who have the really slow internet connections, if you want the show, and are in this situation email me [email protected] and we will help you out …..


----------



## kweinert (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi, this is Ken, the one that Charles refers to above.

I'd like to know more about the Mac/Safari issue, so when you have a chance to respond to my email it'll help me sort out the problem.

I'll see if I can play with the parameters of the video to get it to download better. Can I come back here with a link to share with the people that are having the problem to see if it's any better, once I get something to show?

Thanks.

Ken


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

I can go two way on this buy the show or buy wood to do my projects I know all of this guys are trying to make a livening but if you are like me just starting out and on fix income you make every tear Lincoln drop count and if you are medacare make's it wears so Chaile Neil I would like to but your show and marks spag now I know why he go by wood whisper and I do watch you-tub and get a lot from them and thank you for all of that


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I have high speed internet works fine, I watched about half of it and I don't really care for it.


----------



## DavidHarms (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a basic cable line and like Teenage i download the show prior to watching (takes about 15 mins).

As to the shows quality, charles provides honest advice, for 4.60 a week i learn more in an hour with him then i feel i would spending 100+ at a woodworking class at my local community college, rockler or woodcraft.

i think we have all grown use to the entertainment factor that shows like new yankee workshop provide but for me its not about entertaining…


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

Of course I don't speak for Mr. Neil but it wouldn't surprise me to find out he thinks his videos are educational and entertaining…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been a woodworker 20 years and find Charles most innovative and very informative and have learned a lot
from Charles . When checking Charles forum there are many who repeat what I just said. None of us have the same woodworking back ground or sense of what is or is not entertaining. To each there own.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I have seen Charlesneil on youtube and I find those thing he show very good but for now (as a newbee) I am on very low restrictet budget and for now I have to use freebee education and save the money for basic handtools and some good hard wood it`s so dam expensiv here in Denmark and so difficult to find all tools nerly have to be bought from other country`s

Dennis


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

from Sherri

Charles and I certainly appreciate the support we receive from woodworkers here on Lumberjocks, many of you are not only subscribers to our newsletter and weekly show, but have become our friends. We certainly appreciate Jeff (chpcrvr) mentioning the show here on Lumberjocks as many of you have joined in, but we find it upsetting that you have to spend time defending Charles from the *personal attacks * that seem to come forth on an innocent post such as Jeff's.

Charles is who he is and is nothing more or less, he teaches what he knows, nothing more and nothing less. He isn't seeking fame and certainly not fortune or he would not have chosen woodworking as a profession for 30+ years.

One of the things I learned in Kindergarten, was that if I couldn't say something nice, not to say anything, guess it wasn't taught everywhere. To challenge an opinion or an answer is one thing, but to set forth attacks on appearance, accents, humor or anything else personal is just uncalled for, in my opinion.

We thought this thread had died and would be forgotten but when it raised it's ugly head again yesterday, I told Charles enough is enough and we have decided that it is better that he not entertain the forum at Lumberjocks any more. If you guys have any questions that you want to ask, please email Charles at [email protected]

Have a great day.


----------



## docnewt (May 14, 2008)

There have been many forums I have been member of and left any that I saw attacks on one another there is no need for mit. Having spent time with Charles and sherri was the highlight of my woodworking training. Charles's hair or humor does not interfere with the graet learning experiece. So my advice is to shut up and listen you might learn something. I have enjoyed Charles DVDs, weekly show, and being that fly on the wall and it was one of the greatest experiences of my life. Give the show a try and then squawk all you want. docnewt


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I would like to thank Charles Neil for his outstanding and unselfish teaching support that he gives to the woodworking communities all over the world with his amazing woodworking talents, and thank you Sherrie for the work that you do to try and keep everything working in a smooth manner for your business and friends.
I've been doing wood all my life in a family business except when I was serving my country and going to college. As many years as I've done wood, I'm 63 now, taught by some of the best. I still have to look to other woodworkers to help solve a problem or get a new idea. Sometimes I hit a snag and ask myself, reckon what ole Charles Neil would do in this situation so I check his video's and have come close to calling him a few times but usually found his solution on a video that worked for me or the answer on his forum. 
Keep up the great work Charles and Sherrie, maybe one day I can visit your shop and see a Master at work that shares his talents with our woodworking community.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's a shame that Charles doesn't want to spend his time helping people here on LJs because of a couple of persons that are looking for brad Pitts or whoever instead of outstanding woodworking advice and help. It
always makes me cringe when people engage in personal attacks and they lessen the quality and family atmosphere of the Lj experience, fortunately of the 14000 members these incidents are rare. I for one would hope that Charles and Sherri might reconsider for the sakes of all who need and want what these great folks have to offer.


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

The public forum, such as this web site, is, and should be, a place where opinion and information can flow freely (just as the Greek's intended a public forum to be). If your skin is too thin or your ego too easily bruised a public forum probably isn't going to be very much fun for you to hang out in.

While I haven't read all that has been posted here, I haven't seen anything that I would call a 'personal attack' but maybe I missed it. The idea that someone who is actively promoting his services for a fee is some how beyond or above negative commentary, I find, not only silly but more importantly restrictive to the free flow of information and knowledge which I believe is one of the many reasons that make this place so useful to so many.

Perhaps the a corollary to the 'ol kitchen and heat adage should be coined. 'If you can't stand the public scrutiny better stay in the wood shop'. If I removed myself from every situation where I encountered a negative comment about my work or myself I wouldn't even be able to enter my own shop. (lol) And finally (as I begin to step off my soap box) one of the keys to life (imho) is never lose your sense of humor (particularly about yourself).


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

Jim

I find it humorous (but not surprising) that you feel the need to send me a private message calling me out as one of the ones "who lower the standards of commenting". Of course you are entitled to your opinion of my comments (as I am entitled to my opinion of yours). I don't participate in these forums to simply (and repeatedly) pat or be patted on the back. I believe in the free flow of opinion and information. It's kind of like the concept of free speech. In order to have free speech we might in fact have to tolerate hearing things we don't agree with or may even find offensive. Debate can clarify one's own thoughts, it's really not degrading or dangerous.

You my friend complain: "that you (me) live in a big city or are you just a negative person that you feel it's fine to insult people publicly" (as apposed to those who would rather do it privately?). I wonder if you would do me the favor of pointing out exactly what 'insults' you are referring to (and com 'on exactly what have you got against people who live in big cities, lol). I am very comfortable in my skin and I have direct evidence from others here that they have found my comments quite useful. Although many choose to thank me privately I believe there is ample evidence in the blog postings to support my assertion. Feel free to take a look.

It is never my intent to insult, although, I recognize that it is possible to do so without intending to. So since it is clear from your private message that I have upset you I apologize, but please do me the favor of not sending me any more private messages, OK? Whatever you have to say to me say it here in the light of day. And remember life is absurd and then we die….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here is a link for you JS

http://www.greatdebateforum.com/

Enjoy


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

...another sad day here on LumberJocks… the computer is going off and I am heading for the shop…


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Kindling maker, i agree, see my post in the Woodworking forum…lets build something …the rest is but "retorical", this is a wood working forum, not a fashion show, or a physological evaluation, im outta here and moved to the woodworking side of things, thats what i do, like me , or not , i really dont give a rats a** either way, but if you really want to learn how to do what I have made a good living at for 30+ years and remain booked solid , then go up top and check my latest post , its free , and when im done if you want to throw stones , go for it, again i just dont care, guess ya got that, what you folks dont get is im very serious about my wood working, otherwise im not too concerned about public opinion, or truthfully what you think, about me..SO GET OFF IT..and lets do some wood working ..if not call OPRHA ..GEEZ people, its shop time, lets get to the gettin and stop all this nonsense…


----------

